# Pegasus Kit War of the Worlds



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

All of these kits are now in stock look on top of the homepage
http://www.megahobby.com


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And don't forget to pick up some copper paint while at it; that's gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

too bad the diorama war machines are held up by one singluar clear leg instead of three which would look more like the energy beams in the movie.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hobbytown USA has a clear green acrylic rod in various sizes. I might pick some up for this kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SWEET!!! Thanks for the link!! :woohoo: 
Its about time for this to be in styrene and at a decent price too!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoever has bought any of these, please post some home pics please!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

My LHS says they will be in this Friday! This is going to be cool!

I gotta watch the film now.

I just looked up 1/48 to railroad stuff and thats roughly O scale aka Lionel size...so finding a farm house should not be a problem at all.

Was that a Piper cub that Dr. Forrester was flying when they crashed near that house?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

can anybody here do a sound chip as well as a lighting kit? (im sure a few lighting kits are being prepared for sale even as i type this, but adding a little sound chip with that distinctive hovering sound cycling would be very cool!!)


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Whoever has bought any of these, please post some home pics please!


Look here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2693018&posted=1


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

We all might want to contact Hyperdyne regarding soundchips. He does a lot of electronics for models and props. He may be able to wip something up.
http://www.hyperdynelabs.com/products_elec.php

Edit- I just sent Jim a PM thru the RPF forum with links to here and to the WOW website. Will wait for his reply.


----------

